# protien skimmers



## fishheds (Jan 1, 2011)

i love this site! you guys and gals are great out there for all the info i get! 
One more to ask all of you is which type of protein skimmer would most of you recommend? Cost efficient also. I have a 62 gal tank with a 20 gal sump.
I bought a prizm online and heard they were garbage???:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

fishheds said:


> i love this site! you guys and gals are great out there for all the info i get!
> One more to ask all of you is which type of protein skimmer would most of you recommend? Cost efficient also. I have a 62 gal tank with a 20 gal sump.
> I bought a prizm online and heard they were garbage???:fish-in-bowl:


 ASM has a nice skimmer that works very well and is cost efficient 
ASM G-1 Protein Skimmer* - AquaCave


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

What type of corals are you keeping? YES! the prism is garbage! ave your bucks and get this Xtreme 120 Cone Protein Skimmer You'll never need another skimmer! If you move up in tank size you won't have to buy another one either. These skimmers are the way! I splurged and bought one 2 years ago and it flat out ROCKS!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

/me shows off perfect water conditions without skimmer *cough*

But i do like ASM products.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sorry I can't help.


I just use a refugium with macro algaes and no skimmer.


my .02


----------



## ukclown666 (Jan 22, 2011)

i have used prism but can not find a skimmer better than a deltec mce600 it has a new pump fitted as 2006/2008 models a bit loud . you can sit it in sump or hang on the side i found it great still have one in the garage as a spare.


----------

